
Ask HN: What are best gifts for smart kids this holiday season (2017)? - gooseus
I recently got a request to help good friends of mine come up with some gift ideas for their precocious 5 and 2 year olds.<p>One is a &quot;take it apart and figure it out&quot; type (5yo) and the other is a &quot;lots of imagination, wit and storytelling&quot; type (2yo).<p>So what are the best games&#x2F;toys&#x2F;media either on the market or coming to market this holiday season to encourage the development of these kinds of children while keeping it fun and engaging?
======
tmaly
I got this robot mouse that you program with simple steps to navigate a maze.
My 4 year old loves it. I think the age range for a kid for this would be 4 -
8.

[https://www.amazon.com/Learning-Resources-Robot-Activity-
Pie...](https://www.amazon.com/Learning-Resources-Robot-Activity-
Pieces/dp/B01A5YMCH4)

------
zunzun
I personally have already purchased a Kano Complete kit, which comes with a
sound sensor, plus separate purchase of an additional motion sensor.

